

Dropbox, my grandfather, and existentialism. - vlokshin
https://medium.com/better-humans/d637e74a8378

======
amitparikh

      "Everyone is a creator in one way or another - and it’s important to know someone cares about whatever it is that you’re creating."
    

Couldn't agree more. My grandmother, in her last few months, used to love to
sing _bhajans_ and other religious songs. She'd sing to herself sometimes;
she'd sing with her visitors, too. My family certainly made an effort to
involve ourselves and appreciate those precious moments. My only regret is
that I wasn't able to capture them to save for the future.

I love that you have a little window on your grandfather's life, even if
you're not communicating every day.

